# Traveling with a piano



## Grosse Fugue

I just started taking piano lessons a few months ago and I use an upright piano for practice. I wanted to buy a portable keyboard just for use while traveling. Also I think it would be good for my niece and nephew, who live in another state, to hear and see an instrument being played instead of a video.

I know keyboards are the enemy around here. I've read the Piano Vs. Keyboard thread, and I do prefer the acoustic piano, but I would like some suggestions for a portable keyboard. Also can you take it on a plane or do you have to check it?


----------



## Grosse Fugue

Anybody out there?


----------



## sime

I recommend you to buy a electric keyboard instrument, you can carry it any were you go. It is easy to handle and fun to practice to young children, you can also use different sounds and combine then to form great music.

http://keyboardmarket.webs.com/


----------



## ErayOnelcin

Casio privia px 330 is a good one and not so expensive.


----------



## kv466

I take my guitar with me just about every time I board a plane...don't let them check your keys!...ask if they could put it in the first class coat rack...keyboards are great, as long as they're not you're only means of playing which in your case is not...I'm partial to Yamaha which have 88 key weighted boards for as low as $400, not to mention all the extra cool sounds you'll get. G'luck


----------

